# can anyone recommend gynae for internal scan (6 weeks pregnant)



## Samb1256 (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi there
I live in Brussels and will be home on holidays from Thursday for 3 weeks. I just had my 5 week scan to confirm I am pregnant but the little bubba is only 2mm and I need to have another scan next week. Obviously I won't be in Brussels so they suggested I get a scan done while at home.

Easier said than done. Been on to a few places and they don't do internal scans. Can anyone recommend a clinic/hospital/gynae where I could go? As I am sure you understand how much I am already worried that it is a bit small but just couldn't handle 3 weeks without seeing it again to see if it is OK.

Your help would be hugely appreciated

xxx

Sam


----------



## bron11 (Jul 16, 2008)

sorry if stupid question where is home?
congrats bron


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Origin  in Belfast may do a private scan for you ,it would be worth giving them a ring .


----------



## Samb1256 (Jul 9, 2008)

hi
I should have mentioned where I would be. I'll be in Dublin mainly. Then down in Kerry. 

I know there are EPUs but I don't think they'll see me unless it is urgent. A private scan is best but is proving quite tricky. I understand it is a lot to expect to pop home and just slot into a gynae clinic but I have to at least try.


----------



## Ermitrude (May 17, 2010)

Hi Samb

You can get an internal scan done at the maternal fetal foundation just beside the beacon clinic in Sandyford. You can book it online http://www.imff.ie/ - I've found them very good in the past. Can't remember how much it cost - think it was around €110

Erm


----------



## Samb1256 (Jul 9, 2008)

thanks Erm I'll give them a go.

x 
Sam


----------



## Ermitrude (May 17, 2010)

No problem - the very best of luck with it.

Erm


----------

